# civilian boot camps



## safeboy43 (15 Jan 2006)

Hey guys,

I plan to join the reserves in a year or so and I thought I would start to prepare for the physical training of BMQ. I am currently in a gym program and taking extra PT courses in school but I was wondering if there was a sort of civilian boot camp that I could attend during spring break just to get a feel for the entire program. Any responses would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Conquistador (15 Jan 2006)

From what I've heard, BMQ isn't as Full Metal Jackety as some people believe, and shouldn't need a boot camp. If you're physically fit, and aren't an ***, they should bring you up to the standard that is required of you. If there is a "boot camp", it'd probably be a waste of $$.

Keep in mind, I haven't experienced this first-hand, I'm only going by what I've read here, and what other folks have told me.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (15 Jan 2006)

Get into shape using the guidelines of what people have recommended in several "fitness" threads, and read up on what to expect using the search function. No civillian run boot camp will give you an edge, and anyway you dont want to "stand out" from the other recruits.


----------



## safeboy43 (15 Jan 2006)

Thank you for your responses guys. And yes, I have just read some of the posts where people are worried sick that they are not fit enough even though the PT is only 10% of the challenges you will face at BMQ. Knowing that, I agree with you 100% that a civvie boot camp would be a waste of $$. However, if you put he PT aside and look at the other 90% (organizational skills, respect for authoruty) that you will learn at BMQ, perhaps that will help you prepere. Or perhaps a civvie boot camp is all about PT and screaming...Any ideas on that? Again thanks for your advice!

Safeboy


----------



## Izzie (17 Jan 2006)

Don't even worry about it.  It would be a waste of time.  I have been getting ready to go to BMQ for a while now and, for the most part, didn't even have a gym pass.  I have been running constantly and pushing myself to the hilt, everytime I do physical activity.  I am extremely more fit than when I first applied and it didn't even cost me a dime.  Here's the key:  do a lot of exercises that require you lifting your own body weight. (ex. chinups, pushups, situps....). If you can do that and push yourself to always do better you'll do fine.  P.S. Also look at the requirements for recruitment and work off of the numbers that you are given.


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Jan 2006)

You're overthinking this, as has been said in many other threads.  Basic trg is about belt-fed rooster, why would you look to spend money to lengthen the experience?  You will not be expected to know any of this stuff before being taught the proper way to do it.  Go with an open mind and a closed mouth, and you'll be fine.


----------



## boehm (18 Jan 2006)

Every single thing you need to know will be taught to you, stop worrying so much. The only thing you can do to prepare for basic is to be as fit as possible and not be retarded. Go for some runs and do some push-ups, and if your retarded, well there is nothing you can do about that. ;D 

Seriously though Kat Stevens said it best, "Go with an open mind and a closed mouth, and you'll be fine." Be fit, don't be a know it all, and do what your told. That is all you need to know.


----------



## Pyromechanica (18 Jan 2006)

boehm said:
			
		

> "Go with an open mind and a closed mouth, and you'll be fine."



I second that haha.

Closed mouth especially.


----------



## Torlyn (18 Jan 2006)

Very good quote...  As CPC during BOTP, I was getting jacked up for something, and the Sgt. requested an answer.  I still wish I remember where I got the inspiration for this but:

"Sgt, is there any answer I can give that won't result in me getting in more shit?"

"Fantastic answer, CPC!!  The answer is no, so drop and give me 30!!"

Ah, the good times.

T


----------



## safeboy43 (18 Jan 2006)

Izzie said:
			
		

> Don't even worry about it.  It would be a waste of time.  I have been getting ready to go to BMQ for a while now and, for the most part, didn't even have a gym pass.  I have been running constantly and pushing myself to the hilt, everytime I do physical activity.  I am extremely more fit than when I first applied and it didn't even cost me a dime.  Here's the key:  do a lot of exercises that require you lifting your own body weight. (ex. chinups, pushups, situps....). If you can do that and push yourself to always do better you'll do fine.  P.S. Also look at the requirements for recruitment and work off of the numbers that you are given.


Yes I have started doing some 2.4K runs and getting good times on them (about 10 minutes) although I do need to work on getting the 19 pushups without slowing down.  P.S this might be a bit off topic but should I put in my application form right away when I  turn 16 or wait till I am ready for the PT test? Thanks!


----------



## Gouki (18 Jan 2006)

now


----------



## safeboy43 (19 Jan 2006)

Allright I'll put it in right away. Thanks for the guidence guys!


----------

